# Lucky Reptile Thermo II controlling lights and ceramic



## Heidi001 (Mar 30, 2013)

It is a little unclear if the Lucky Reptile Thermo II can control both the lights via it's timer and the ceramic heater at the same time so the question is can it do both ? 

I've read the manual but again this is a little unclear. I've ordered one from Swell because all my local suppliers don't stock any digital control thermostats even the super expensive Habitat ones which I really do like the look of.

Heidi


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

The Thermo II










Has an extension cable with two plug sockets, I & II.
socket I is connected to the thermostat so it's used for the heat source and socket II is just a plug socket, so you can plug a timer and lighting in.


----------



## Heidi001 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Reptile II*

So what does the timer on the unit do ? Doesn't seem a lot of point having a controlled socket then a plain socket along with a main unit timer which to my mind makes the thermostat controller useless if it's going to turn off


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

i have no idea what you mean. 

the two plug sockets are separate. Socket I is controlled by the thermostat so you put your heat source into there and socket II is a straight plug socket. You plug your UVB into there on a timer and the timer only controls what's plugged into that.


----------



## Heidi001 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Lucky Reptile II*

That's exactly what I mean Socket one is thermostatically control and Socket II is timer controlled ?


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

If you read through the manual then you will see that one is for the heater which is set to the temp you requires and the other is for a light, pump or anything else thats for no/off programming.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Socket two is nothing controlled. it's just a free socket, it's only timer controlled if you plug a timer into it. You could use it for the hoover if you wanted, it's there as a nicety so you don't need two wall sockets to control heating and lighting.


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

was a long time since i used them. The manuel is rather easy to follow though.


----------



## Heidi001 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Reptile Thermo II*

I've spoken to both the supplier and manufacturer. Socket 1 is to controlled by the "Heater" Button to control Heaters/Mats. Socket II is controlled by the "Timer" Button so a second timer is unnecessary

I've read the manual several times only problem I'm now having is to figure out how to set the timer up to turn the lights on as I've got it turning them off


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

thats what i thought. You set the time then you set the time on and the time off. Check the days that you have it on!!! put on time all 7 days as 8 am and all 7 days off at 8pm


----------



## modified (May 20, 2010)

a thought the thermo control pro 2 is for mats as its an on/of stat?


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

modified said:


> a thought the thermo control pro 2 is for mats as its an on/of stat?


They can control anything that doesn't produce light.


----------



## modified (May 20, 2010)

Well this just saved me a few quid lol


----------

